# Sơn nước nội thất là gì? Có những loại sơn nội thất nào?



## sonecofive (12/8/21)

Nếu như sơn ngoại thất được ví như chiếc áo khoác bảo vệ ngôi nhà thì *sơn nước nội thất* được ví như linh hồn của ngôi nhà. Để dễ hiểu hơn chúng ta sẽ đi tìm hiểu “Sơn nội thất là gì?” để hiểu cái linh hồn mà sơn nội thất mang đến cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Đặc biệt chúng ta sẽ cùng nhau đi tìm hiểu về các loại sơn nội thất hiện đang được sử dụng phổ biến nhất hiện nay nhé.​*Sơn nước nội thất là gì?*
Nội tức là trong, giải nghĩa theo từ thì sơn nước nội thất tức là loại sơn được sử dụng cho bề mặt bên trong ngôi nhà. Đặc điểm của sản phẩm này thiên về vẻ đẹp của bề mặt sơn như bề mặt bóng, mịn tạo nên độ tinh tế và sắc nét cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Đặc biệt vì không chịu tác động trực tiếp từ các yếu tố ngoại cảnh như thời tiết, va đập nên độ bền màu của sản phẩm này vượt trội hơn hẳn.






Sơn nước nội thất là gì?​Khác với sơn ngoại thất có thể sử dụng cho cả bề mặt nội thất, nhưng với sơn nội thất thì không. Vì nằm ở phía bên trong nên sơn trong nhà không có một số đặc điểm cũng như thành phần của sơn ngoại thất. Khi sử dụng sơn trong nhà cho bề mặt ngoại thất thì rất dễ bị bong tróc, phai màu, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng lớp sơn bên trong.

Để tìm hiểu cụ thể lý do vì sao không nên sử dụng sơn nội thất cho ngoại thất bạn có thể tham khảo *tại đây*​*Đặc điểm của sơn nước nội thất*
Sơn trong nhà là loại sản phẩm được chú trọng về đặc điểm bề mặt lớp sơn để tạo cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái nhất, dễ chịu nhất và an toàn nhất trong chính ngôi nhà của mình. Bạn có nhiều sự lựa chọn cho bề mặt sơn trong nhà như sơn siêu bóng, sơn bóng hay sơn mịn. Với mỗi loại sẽ đem đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm khác nhau.

Đặc biệt *sơn nước* nội thất được ví như linh hồn của ngôi nhà, bởi chúng mang đến màu sắc cũng như không gian cho căn phòng, tổ ấm của bạn. Màu sơn trong nhà thường thiên về màu trung tính giúp thể hiện những chi tiết, điểm nhấn trong lối thiết kế của bạn. Đó chính là lý do vì sao nó được coi là linh hồn của ngôi nhà.






Đặc điểm của sơn nước nội thất​Ngoài ra một số sản phẩm sơn trong nhà được tích hợp khả năng kháng khuẩn; để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho gia đình bạn. Bởi bề mặt tường khi bị bám bụi nhất là những vết bẩn cứng đầu; sẽ là môi trường thuận lợi để các loại vi khuẩn phát triển. Ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của gia đình bạn.

*Các tiêu chí lựa chọn sơn nước nội thất là gì?*
Để có thể lựa chọn một sản phẩm sơn trong nhà tốt thì bạn hãy nhanh tay bỏ túi những tiêu chí chọn sơn nội thất sau đây nhé:


Chọn hãng sơn có tên tuổi: đây chính là yếu tố để tạo lòng tin cho chúng ta khi lựa chọn sản phẩm.
Chọn sơn an toàn sức khỏe: *hàm lượng VOC* có trong sơn là yếu tố đầu tiên để chúng ta đánh giá được độ an toàn của sản phẩm tới sức khỏe tiêu dùng. Nếu hàm lượng VOC vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sức khỏe của gia đình bạn. Đặc biệt là những người có tiền sử về bệnh hô hấp.
Bề mặt sơn bóng, mịn: yếu tố này đảm bảo giúp bạn dễ dàng lau chùi. Tiết kiệm thời gian trong quá trình dọn dẹp. Hạn chế những vết bẩn cứng đầu bám trên tường gây mất thẩm mỹ.
Độ che phủ cao: đảm bảo cho tường bóng mịn cao. Độ phủ tốt giúp tăng khả năng chống thấm cho bề mặt tường, tăng tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà.
*Hướng dẫn thi công sơn trong nhà đạt chuẩn*
Để lớp sơn trong nhà có độ phủ tốt, bề mặt bóng mịn; thì bạn hãy đảm bảo rằng quy trình sơn nhà nội thất phải thực hiện đủ các bước sau:

*1, Làm sạch bề mặt trước khi sơn*

Làm sạch hết những vết bẩn, vết dầu mỡ bám trên mặt tường. Đánh nhám đánh để làm sạch bề mặt. Bạn đừng nghĩ công đoạn này không quan trọng. 

*2, Bả tường*

Tiến hành thi công 2 lớp bả nội thất để tường đạt độ che phủ tốt nhất. Tăng khả năng bám dính cũng như thẩm thấu cho các lớp sơn sau.






Hướng dẫn thi công sơn trong nhà đạt chuẩn​*3, Sơn lót/sơn chống thấm*

Sơn lót giúp kháng kiềm, tăng độ phẳng và độ giảm; giảm lượng sơn phủ cuối cùng. Ngoài ra bạn có thể thay thế sơn lót bằng sơn chống thấm chuyên dụng để tăng khả năng chống thấm; đặc biệt ở những khu vực mưa nhiều.

*4, Sơn phủ*

Sơn phủ là lớp sơn cuối cùng thi công trên tường. Lớp sơn phủ nội thất là lớp sơn mang màu sắc mà bạn lựa chọn cho ngôi nhà của mình. Và để màu sắc sơn được thể hiện rõ nhất và đúng màu nhất thì bạn nên thi công 2 lớp sơn phủ.

*5, Kiểm tra và hoàn thiện*

Tiến hành kiểm tra các khu vực đã sơn xem có gặp sự cố gì không để tìm cách khắc phục. Điều này giúp cho tổ ấm của bạn có vẻ đẹp một cách hoàn mỹ nhất.

Thông tin chi tiết về: quy trình sơn nội thất đạt chuẩn​*Có những loại sơn nội thất nào?*
Với mong muốn phục vụ đa dạng các đối tượng khách hàng khác nhau; từ những hộ gia đình có thu nhập thấp đến những gia đình thượng lưu; *sơn Eco Tango* cho ra đời đa dạng sản phẩm để phục vụ mọi gia đình.

Nếu bạn thuộc hộ gia đình có thu nhập thấp thì bạn có thể tham khảo sơn mịn nội thất. Sản phẩm có bề mặt sơn mịn, độ bám dính tốt; đặc biệt là phù hợp với túi tiền của bạn. Ngoài ra những khu vực không cần sử dụng sản phẩm quá đắt tiền; thì đây là một ưu tiên cho lựa chọn của bạn.



Các loại sơn nội thất của Eco Tango​Lượng ngân sách bạn chi cho việc sơn nhà cao hơn chút thì bạn có thể sử dụng sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn hoặc sơn bóng. Dòng sản phẩm này thì có giá thành nhỉnh hơn chút so với sơn mịn; nhưng lại mang đến cho bạn bề mặt sơn bóng, khả năng chống bám bụi và kháng khuẩn tốt.



*Kết luận*
Tùy vào khả năng tài chính của mình mà bạn có thể cân đối lựa chọn phù hợp cho tổ ấm của mình. Mong rằng những thông tin trên đã giúp bạn trả lời được thắc mắc sơn nội thất là gì?. Đồng thời giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về dòng sản phẩm dùng cho bề mặt trong nhà.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------

